# TEAM WORK part 2 cont.



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Through the tire!!!!!! Keli is not sharing the center very well with "Kody"









Now that's better, she decided to give him more room!! (hahahaha)









Sitting ohhhh so steady on the ""sway"" bridge!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

This looks like a dog's amusement park They seem to be having so much fun!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

They are pretty good at that it seems.

Good shots.


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Yup, amazing shots. I wonder, what camera are you using?


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

I was using a Kodak 3.1 easy share, but now I use a Nikon D70S, I just love this new camera it is very aggressive and gives me 144 rapid shots in a row!!!


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

Totally cool!

My puppers need some of this equipment to play on!


----------

